# قارورة المياه البلاستيكية



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم
ماذا تسمون وعاء كهذا؟
في مصر نسميها *الزمزمية*
​


----------



## barkoosh

يشيع بين ذوي الثقافة الفرنسية استعمال الكلمة
gourde
وقد يستعمل البعض كلمة "مَطْرَة" التي هي مَطَرَة بالفصحى​


----------



## Linolenic

في الأردن نسميها مَطَرَة أو مَطَرة مَي​


----------



## إسكندراني

شكرا لكما
وقيل لي أنها في السعودية تسمى المطارة


----------



## Xence

سواء كانت بلاستيكية أو زجاجية ، نطلق على القارورة في الجزائر اسم *قرعة* ، بينما في تونس تسمى *دبّوزة *(أقصد هذه) .. أما هذه فنطلق فعلا عليها اسم *قورده *(بالقاف اليابسة) ، كما اشار إليها بركوش


.​


----------



## Schem

في السعودية (أو في عنيزة/القصيم) نسميها زمزميّة


----------



## momai

إسكندراني said:


> السلام عليكم
> ماذا تسمون وعاء كهذا؟
> في مصر نسميها *الزمزمية*
> ​


مطرة بسوريا.


----------



## WadiH

تسمى أيضاً غرشة في شرق الجزيرة العربية ولدى بعض أهل نجد


----------



## camerash

نسميها في سوريا أنينة مي


----------



## إسكندراني

وهي نطق مغاير لقنينة الكلمة الفصيحة
شكرا لجميعكم وفي انتظار كل جديد مفيد


----------

